# This blend just Stinks!



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 19, 2009)

A while back I bought the EO blend from WSP called Energizing......It stinks, bad, I mean it literally makes me gag out of the bottle and in products. 
I've tried it in scrubs and in hp and it is horrid.

Have any of you used it? Is it really supposed to smell like this or did I maybe get a bad bottle of it?


----------



## krissy (Aug 23, 2009)

i dunno, but if it is that bad maybe it did go bad. ask your supplier for and exchange maybe?


----------



## AK_Homesteader (Sep 13, 2009)

I got that one last fall and I agree - I didn't like the smell.  But my boyfriend did, so I went ahead and made a batch of soap - goats milk with added oatmeal and called it Autumn Spice.  I brought it to a show and it all sold.  I guess everyone is different.  But I won't be making it again


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 13, 2009)

I think that one smells horrid.  I made a batch with it and cured it in the garage so it didn't stink up my spare room.  None of my friends or family liked it, so I eventually threw it out.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought this was just a terrible fragrance, I thought maybe I'd abused my nose so much over the years that it was failing me

I did go ahead and bring this to a show I did last weekend and this weekend and it all sold! It really floored me that it all went, so even thought I hate this one, I will be making more of it but will be curing it out of the main part of my house. 
I don't ever think that this is one that will "grow" on me


----------

